

Airbnb in talks to raise funding at a $10 billion valuation  - antonius
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303802104579451022670668410

======
tiquorsj
$10 billion valuation for a company based on asking people to blatantly break
legal agreements or the local law. I bet a huge part of that raise is for
lobbying and legal. Im not saying AirBnB shouldn't have better legal standing
BTW, but they are operating in a huge grey area.

~~~
lauradhamilton
Most truly revolutionary companies have some "gray areas." The hard part is
navigating them smartly and coming up with a clean solution.

